# Annamaet Dog Food



## njk570 (Jan 14, 2015)

We are currently feeding our 4 month Annamaet Dog Food. 

Encore Formula


We feed her this 3 times a day. 1Cup in the Am 1 1/4 Cup in the afternoon and then 1 1/4 Cup at night. Is this enough food? Shes always been a small GSD but she seems rather skinny. Opinions are wanted =] Thank you.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't find a feeding chart on their site or anyplace else!  Never saw a site that did not provide that information!
What does chart on the bag say and what is her weight?
It's a "grain based" food. I personally like to see more "meat" protein.

Moms


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have fed this food before and I like it, so did the dogs. They have a great recipe for dogs with weight issues or pancreatic issues. It was just hard to get. This would be my second choice behind Farmina.


----------



## njk570 (Jan 14, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I can't find a feeding chart on their site or anyplace else!  Never saw a site that did not provide that information!
> What does chart on the bag say and what is her weight?
> It's a "grain based" food. I personally like to see more "meat" protein.
> 
> Moms


We are feeding her the recommended amount. 46-60lbs and it called for 2- 2 1/4

61-75 is 2 3/4 - 3 1/4 cups. We are feeder her a little more because when we first brought her home she wasnt eating very well for the first couple weeks.


----------



## njk570 (Jan 14, 2015)

llombardo said:


> I have fed this food before and I like it, so did the dogs. They have a great recipe for dogs with weight issues or pancreatic issues. It was just hard to get. This would be my second choice behind Farmina.


Its the only food that we found that she would eat. A 40lb bad is only $50 in my area.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I can't find a feeding chart on their site or anyplace else!  Never saw a site that did not provide that information!
> What does chart on the bag say and what is her weight?
> It's a "grain based" food. I personally like to see more "meat" protein.
> 
> Moms


I second this. There are much worse foods out there for sure but I would want more meat protein.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I would feed a higher quality kibble that contains more protein. See comparisons below. 

*Fromm's Large Breed Puppy Ingredients*:
*Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken,* Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, *Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb*, Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, *Dried Whole Egg,* Chicken Fat, Salmon Oil, Cheese,Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast,Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery,Chicken Cartilage, Calcium Sulfate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Monocalcium Phosphate, DL-Methionine, L-Tryptophan, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract,Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals,Probiotics. 33#'s = $50

*Farmina Low Grain Puppy Ingredients:* *Deboned chicken, dehydrated chicken* (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), *whole spelt*, whole oats, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dehydrated *egg product*, *herring* (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), *dehydrated herring* (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), *ocean fish protein *concentrate, dried beet pulp, herring & salmon oil blend (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried carrots, sun-cured alfalfa meal, chicory root extract, fructooligosaccharide, yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), dehydrated pomegranate, dehydrated apple, dehydrated spinach, psyllium seed husk, dehydrated blackcurrant berry, dehydrated sweet orange, dehydrated blueberry, salt, brewers dried yeast, turmeric, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid, niacin, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, choline chloride, beta-carotene, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, DL-methionine, taurine, L-carnitine, aloe vera gel concentrate, green tea extract, rosemary extract. 26.4#'s = $50.
*
Annamaet Encore Ingredients*: *Chicken Meal*, Brown Rice, Millet, Rolled Oats, Pearled Barley, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E)), *Menhaden Fish Meal*, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Menhaden Oil (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E)), Flax Seed Meal, Carrot, Celery, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach, Lecithin, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, DL Methionine, L-Lysine, Propionic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, L-Carnitine, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Betaine Anhydrous, Iron Proteinate, Selenium Yeast, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate

Pictures taken from the top view looking down at the dog would give a better idea of body composition.

Moms


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

At Moms, I usually agree with you, but this time and only because I have fed all three foods you have mentioned I do not. This time what is on paper does not compare to "real life" experience. Again it's just my opinion but I have first hand experience with all three. 

All three companies are great. No recalls, etc. Farmina is by leaps and bounds better then the other two. Annamaet would be my second choice. It did amazing things for the poop and helped extremely in the weight loss of my golden and it was recommended by a Fromm representative when I was looking for a lower fat food. Fromm was okay but I had two dogs get sick off it. After 1000.00 vet bill with one and the second one showing the same symptoms I pulled the food and all issues resolved themselves. It very well could have just been a bad bag but I was not taking any chances. Now I do feed my puppy Fromm puppy food, but his poops can go back and forth and I can't wait to get him on Farmina after this bag.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi llombardo!
I respect your opinion and your experience.

My concern is for the puppy stage in which developing a good functioning immune system, healthy organs, bone, muscle, ligaments/tendons and brain are crucial, and is the time for _quality nutrition that is biologically appropriate._ IMHO, most of the protein should come from meat, eggs and fish not from high protein grains/lentils.

"Comprised of 23 different amino acids, proteins are often called the “building blocks” of the tissues. The dog’s body can manufacture 13 of these amino acids. The other 10 amino acids, however, must come from dietary meat and plant sources and are called the“essential amino acids”.The biological value of a protein is a measure of that protein’s ability to supply amino acids, particularly the 10 essential amino acids, and to supply these amino acids in the proper proportions. In general, *animal proteins (meat, byproduct meal) have higher biological value *than vegetable proteins" (VA - MD College of Vet. Med) 
"The biological value (BV) of a protein measures the bioavailability of its amino acid content. Better quality proteins have higher biological values, meaning they are easier for the body to digest, absorb, and make use of. *Proteins from animal muscle meats typically have high BVs.*" (Becker, DVM)

Moms


----------

